# Make your own comic strip



## smoshfan96 (Dec 4, 2011)

If you do, win a free banana!

No seriously, Pour out your inner comic creator here! Pweasssss?:crazy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Can my signature count? :tongue:


----------



## smoshfan96 (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, It has to be an actual comic, like Garfeild or Peanuts but your own creation :wink: but I've gotta admmit, that is a good signature... 10 points.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

i've made a few over the years


----------



## tessabe (Dec 25, 2011)

I started one. I have to redo the pages because I know a lot more about copics now.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually did make a comic called "Hovering Cupcakes", but atm I can't find the pictures.


----------



## DaEvil1 (May 6, 2010)

This is still just a concept at this stage, but I want a banana.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

^really incomplete...this is in sequential order but there are a few pages in between (it skips from page 3 to page 7 because I haven't finished pages 4-6)

another one. The story of SFAC:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

^^^ It's worth pointing out that @Kayness made that comic in a single 24-hour marathon session! :impressed:


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

smoshfan96 said:


> Sorry, It has to be an actual comic, like Garfeild or Peanuts


----------



## doublexuan (Feb 27, 2012)

I love drawing comics! Here you go:


----------

